# I Have bought it.



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi I have just bought the above and also the Anxiety program 120. I really hope they will work for meFiona


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Fiona - Hope they work for you too...Just a few words - you should decide which symptoms concern you the most - the IBS or the Anxiety, and only do the program for that condition - dont do both programs at the same time!Also, regarding the IBS program, for the best results, it seems to be more helpful if you dont read about IBS on the BB or write about symptoms, etc. during the duration of the program. This is because the program is geared to leading you away from IBS thinking, and reading about it only brings it back into the forefront of your thoughts.Also, hypnotherapy will not override the effects of medications, their side effects, or other health conditions that may be present alongside IBS.If you have any specific questions or concerns about your personal use of either program, be sure to use the Healthy Audio contact page. While these message boards are helpful for support and suggestions, they are not a substitute for personal medical care.All the best to you Fiona! There is hope and you are doing something very helpful! Take care.


----------



## Joding (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Fiona,Good luck I hope the audio 100 program is as successful for you as it was for me. I genuinely feel cured!I'm a 38 year old female from the UK and I completed the 100 days about 3 or 4 weeks ago but started feeling better in the second week, and things have continued to improve. After suffering and struggling and feeling worn down with it all after over 10 years of suffering which was definitely getting worse, I finally gave it a shot, out of desperation really as typically I would have dismissed hypnotherapy by CD as (and I mean no disrespect but this was my starting point) 'mumbo jumbo'. However, I was truly desperate as symptoms had become severe and I really felt soo depressed and debilitated by it. After reading many positive reviews, my feeling was "Why not?" I am soo, so glad I made that decision, it has changed my life. I feel like the real me and I feel happy.I no longer take any medication, my tablets are piled up in the cupboard gathering dust. I have reintroduced pretty much all food types to my diet now, I eat bread freely, including white baguettes! Life is good! The only other thing I have done is I now have Rice milk at home, although when out, and for instance on a week's holiday recently I did have cows milk the entire time, even for cereal and lattes and had no effects at all but I choose to stick with rice milk. I proposed to my partner and even the excitement and stress of the build up to that did not cause a flare up.I would urge anyone and everyone to give it a go. If I'm honest I started the program feeling very doubtful and almost feeling that I was clutching at straws, I'm so glad I saw it through, my guardian angel was guiding me! Michael Mahoney is a legend and I will sing his praises endlessly.So I wish you all the very best, really you shouldn't see this reply as I think the advice is to stay away from the boards and concentrating/thinking about IBS while you complete the program! But if you do, or if this post helps anyone else to buy the program then relax into it and just let go - good luck and here's to a new you in less than 100 days!Jo


----------

